# 28th Annual Springtime in the Ozarks Festival & Swap Meet, 5/19, Springfield, MO



## bobhufford (Apr 20, 2013)

Southwest Missouri Cycle Collectors.  A Club for Motor Scooters, Motor Bikes, Antique/Classic Bicycles and Vintage Cycles.

28th Annual Springtime in the Ozarks Festival & Swap Meet, Sunday, May 19th, Springfield, MO.

Location:  321 E. Commercial St., Springfield, Missouri.

Sunday, May 19th, 2013.  7:00 am until 3:00 pm.

Antique Bicycles - Classic Bicycles - Muscle Bikes - Modern Bikes - Motor Bikes - Motor Scooters - Antique Toys.

Who to call:  James Allen, 417-576-1464, 417-833-1980.

Everyone Welcome!

Nearby Motel: America's Best Value Inn, 417-866-6776.


----------



## kccomet (May 16, 2013)

anybody going to springfield swap meet


----------

